# Milwaukee ma957 solenoid not working



## Buddha23 (May 7, 2010)

I have a Milwaukee ma957 regulator. Last night I noticed that the bubbles were still going when they should be off. I unplugged the unit and heard the clicking sound but the bubbles were still going at a steady rate. I tried plugging and unplugging it a number of times but no change. I checked this morning and even though the unit was still unplugged the bubbles were still going at the same rate. Please help!


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Turn off the main CO2 tank.

Let what ever gas that's in the regulator to escape (couple minutes).

Empty the bubble counter.

Take apart the solenoid valve.

Blow air into the solenoid to clean it and reassemble.

I hope that works for you.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

When you blow air in the solenoid valve, make sure that you plug and unplug it while blowing air into it. If you can't do it, you can bring it over and I can do it for you. Good luck
________


----------



## Buddha23 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Mykiss, I will give that a try tonight and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Buddha23 (May 7, 2010)

I finally got around to taking the solenoid apart. I removed the 4 screws and cleaned everything off. I plugged and unplugged the solenoid a few times to make sure it was working and then put it all back together. Thanks for the help Mykiss!


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

No problem. I'm glad you were able to fix it.
________


----------

